# Increased WBC count after using G-CSF (neupogen)



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi All, Has anyone had increased count of White Blood Cells (WBC) after using G-CSF (neupogen)? I had G-CSF injections in my last FET cycle in October (which ended up in miscarriage)for about 2 months and after that my WBC count seems to be bit high, but as it was in the border line the consultants were not much concerned about it. Now its more than 2 months after I stopped G-CSF and had a blood test through my GP as part of other investigations and still the WBC count is high.
Has anyone had this? If so, when will it go down to normal range? And will this cause any other issues. I m worried if this means my immunity level is high and will affect my future pregnancies (though dont hav any recent plans to go for another cycle)!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, it goes up a lot, but you will be using it for 12 weeks only. It will drop gradually.


----------



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks cosmopolitan for the response, i m bit worried as it didnt come back to normal level even after 2 months of stopping it. Probably i ve to wait few more months?!


----------

